# 5/18 Yellow River bass, bream



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hit the river early this morning looking for some bream. We caught a good mess around 35, slash fishing with earthworms and crickets and flipping a popping bug with the fly rod, nothing real big but fun. Also caught a couple small channel cat on the bottom with earthworms and a few bass on the popping bug. Cooked up the bream with some flathead for dinner tonight. Great morning on the river and good eats! :thumbsup:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice mess of river brim


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

scrappy lil spotted bass there !


----------

